# do i have to get an oil less compressor to spray



## knokbumpa14 (Apr 7, 2002)

im thinkin about gettin a gun and a compressor and learnin how to paint, do i have to get a oiless compressor? also what would be the best kind of gun to start with, and how big of a compressor do i need


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

i dont think ya can get a oil less compressor cos ya need the oil to lubcrate the moving parts ie the motor and all that


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** NO. all you will need extra ia a good dry air filter system -- sharpe makes a decent setup .... devilbiss has em for cheap..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_impalas_@Sep 13 2003, 01:38 AM
> *i dont think ya can get a oil less compressor cos ya need the oil to lubcrate the moving parts ie the motor and all that*


 most of them are oil less these days... but I dont like em...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i would get a minimum 4 or 5 horse if you wanna go oil less.......


i started off with an oil less.......

it works good for motorcycles, bikes,

small stuff and small cars too.........

but then again i have also heard of people shooting big cars with them too..........


----------

